
Oculus's services are always on and you should be concerned - jewbacca
https://www.reddit.com/r/oculus/comments/4crsmo/oculuss_services_are_always_on_and_you_should_be/
======
tlack
I'm as much of a Facebook hater as the next disillusioned cyberpunk but I do
want to pause for a second here. Buried somewhere in that thread are some tech
details, which seem less troubling:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/oculus/comments/4crsmo/oculuss_serv...](https://www.reddit.com/r/oculus/comments/4crsmo/oculuss_services_are_always_on_and_you_should_be/)

Seems like it's trying to connect to Facebook's regular presence servers at
their edge POPs.

Not pleasant, but so far we aren't sure they are transmitting any information
of note.

In other words, this is no worse than, say, Facebook Messenger's permissions
or behaviors, at least from what we know at this point. Worth further study.

------
ocdtrekkie
Wow, so they're saying Facebook can sell non-anonymized data about your
computer usage to third parties. If this is actually true, that'd be a lot
scarier than any Google or Microsoft policy.

